# Pour concrete over rock?



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

My two garbage cans spend their days on a 3' x 8' bed of gravel that I would like to cover with concrete. The gravel is 1/2" broken gray stone. If I could pour about a 1/2" of concrete over that, it would be flush with the driveway and make my day. Can do? House is in Houston. 

puttster


----------



## cgoll (Apr 23, 2008)

A half inch of concrete will break up in a heartbeat!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

cgoll said:


> A half inch of concrete will break up in a heartbeat!


You may not even get a full heartbeat! :no: Even an epoxy pour that thing will not hold up to trash cans and weather forces. 

Rather than forming and pouring you might think of a platform made of 12x12 pavers or something like treated lumber but they had better be thicker than 1/2" and your base will need to be prepared and leveled.


----------



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

sdsester said:


> You may not even get a full heartbeat! :no: Even an epoxy pour that thing will not hold up to trash cans and weather forces.
> 
> Rather than forming and pouring you might think of a platform made of 12x12 pavers or something like treated lumber but they had better be thicker than 1/2" and your base will need to be prepared and leveled.


Hey, good idea, I do have a source for about 30 feet of free pavers. Will look better than concrete, too. Gracias boys!


----------

